
200 times more COBOL transactions today than Google searches - tambourine_man
https://www.siliconrepublic.com/enterprise/legacy-issues-200-times-more-cobol-transactions-today-than-google-searches
======
cafard
Maybe, but how many transactions get kicked off by a single Google search?

